# Fred



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Fred, you were a great fish. I had you when I was only nine. I'm sorry I kept you in a half gallon with no heater or filter and just one measly plastic plant. I'm sorry I knew nothing about fish and thought you only needed to be fed once a week and I never gave you treats. if I had you now, I would give you ten gallons to yourself and feed you twice a day, and treat you with freeze-dried blood worms. you would have a filter and heater. I am a better fish keeper now. I know how to keep fish. I do research now. I'm on a Betta forum. I hope you are happy in fishy heaven. you deserve it. I love you Fred.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Poor Fred. On the bright side, he is having mosquito larvae buffet and out of misery. As for you, it's time to rescue another fish and treat him like how you said you would lol.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

whatsupyall said:


> Poor Fred. On the bright side, he is having mosquito larvae buffet and out of misery. As for you, it's time to rescue another fish and treat him like how you said you would lol.


+1 he is now swimming happy and healthy under the rainbow bridge! XD


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

You have my condolences. :blueworry:


----------

